# [Sammelthread]The WarZ



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (24. Oktober 2012)

*The WarZ*The WarZ ist das erste MMO Zombie Spiel und wird entwickelt von Hammerpoint Interactive. Dieser Thread soll wie bereits der DayZ Thread (DayZ - Ähnliches Zombiespiel mit einer riesigen und freien Welt) dazu führen dass sich in unserer PCGH Community Grüppchen bilden die zusammen auf Streifzug gehen können 

The Warz spielt in einer Post-Apokalyptischen Welt ist vom aber vom Gameplay nicht wie DayZ aufgebaut in dem es nur um das nackte überleben geht, laut Entwickler soll es auch Quests geben. So, nun viel Spaß beim suchen und finden neuer Mitspieler!

Videos : 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l5eS5q1bQW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_vgZkIqMxt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*(Wer bessere Videos hochgeladen oder gefunden hat der soll sich bitte bei mir melden )*

Bezahlung
Wer wissen möchte womit und welche "Abos" es gibt braucht nur einen Blick auf die Website des entwicklers, oder in die Anhänge zu werfen! 
​
*Fragen und Antworten *

Wann soll The WarZ released werden? - In diesem Herbst.
Wie komme ich in die Beta? - Registriere dich bei The War Z: The Survivor MMO Zombie Game coming to you this fall!. Wenn du aktiv im Forum bist werden wir dich vielleich auswählen
Das Bezahlmodell ist wie bei Minecraft - Erst gibt es eine Alpha, dann eine Beta und dann das Full game. 
Es können 70 - 250 Spieler gleichzeitig auf einem Server ihr Unwesen treiben.

Links :
The War Z: The Survivor MMO Zombie Game coming to you this fall!
The War Z: The Survivor MMO Zombie Game FAQ section
The War Z Forums
​


----------



## winner961 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich schreib noch nen Mod an zum anpinnen. Sehr gute Arbeit Bilder mach ich mich noch auf die Suche


----------



## timetoremember (24. Oktober 2012)

Super das ihr das macht! Hab schon gedacht ich müsste mich da bemühen 

Auch die Videos hast du super ausgewählt


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (24. Oktober 2012)

Danke an timetoremember für den Beta Key (Sind keine mehr da )
Jetzt warte ich ganz gemütlich bis zum 30. und dann hoffe ich mal dass ich an diesem Tage auch frei hab


----------



## -Fux- (25. Oktober 2012)

Hat einer von euch Lust heute Abend in einer Gruppe durch Colorado zu stapfen? Ich bin so ungern alleine...


----------



## timetoremember (25. Oktober 2012)

Heute Abend siehts schlecht aus -->Fußball gucken  
Eventuell Morgen gegen Abend oder am Sonntag (muss am Samstag arbeiten)

Wer sonst noch alles Lust hat einfach ne Nachricht an mich dann kann man sich mal für Teamspeak oder Skype verabreden und zusammen losziehen


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss noch bis zum 31. warten 

Kann ich eigentlich jetzt schon einen Account mit dem 48h Key erstellen? (Da ich beim probieren die Nachricht kriege "This Key is not bound to the email you purchased with")


----------



## timetoremember (25. Oktober 2012)

Ja das geht du musst nur auf "Register Account" klicken. Da musst du dann sozusagen erst registrieren. Danach sollte es funktionieren.

Edit: So wollen die Entwickler vermutlich verhindern das man einen 48h Key nach dem anderen verwendet. Durch das binden an eine Mailadresse wird das somit erschwert.
Außerdem werden auch die ingame Charaktere daran gebunden.


----------



## Fexzz (25. Oktober 2012)

Wo kann man sich diese Gästekeys denn registrieren? Hab einen von einem Kumpel bekommen, aber weiß nicht wo ich mir nun 'nen Accounte rstellen soll :o


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (25. Oktober 2012)

Schau mal hier, den Fehler bekomme ich !


----------



## timetoremember (25. Oktober 2012)

Okay ich hab jetzt auch nocheinmal genau nachgelesen und es funktioniert wohl erst ab dem 31.10 ....also mein Fehler  

sorry ^^


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (25. Oktober 2012)

Kein Problem, trotzdem danke


----------



## RaZZ (26. Oktober 2012)

Spiele es zu Zeit auch allerdings verlier ich gleich immer die Lust daran wenn ich sterbe,...


Muss aber sagen ne Uzi hatte ich schon .. es war zu verlockend 2 Spieler zu erschiessen die die Waffe auf mich gerichtet hatten 

Falls wer gemeinsam mal herumgehen will, ich wär dabei..  Habe Skype und vll. Nen Ts3


----------



## timetoremember (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab noch einige Waffen in meinem Glaobal Inventory 3xMossberg 2xSaiga und 2xM4Semi 

Manchmal mach ich einfach ne reine Lootrunde bei der ich auf nen nicht ganz so gut besuchten Server gehe und ein paar Vorräte sammeln gehe und dann in die Safezone bringe. Ansonsten ist es momentan fast unmöglich gutes Equipment zu finden und erst recht es zu behalten


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (26. Oktober 2012)

Wir sind auf der Main meine Freunde 

The War Z: Sammelthread im PCGHX-Forum


----------



## timetoremember (26. Oktober 2012)

Sauber! 

Je mehr Aufmerksamkeit wir hier bekommen desto besser 
*
Übrigens gibts nächste Woche zum Start der Beta ein Update*!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Neue Kartengebiete* (endlich)
Wir werden ca. 30-40% mehr öffnen. Neue Orte zum erkunden, dazu gehört  die größte Stadt der Colorado Map, eine plane crash Site und andere  interessante Gebiete. Mehr Spawnpunkte für Spieler und mehr Loot spawns  natürlich auch.
Die die sich auf der Map sehr eingeängt fühlen werden sich über das Update freuen. Viel Platz zum Spielen, Wiesen usw.

*Neue Zombies*
Ja, wir werden mehr Zombie Typen zum Spiel hinzufügen. Ich denke ca. 4-5  von ihnen, dazu gehören "spezial Zombies". Also die Jagt auf mutierte  Zombies kann beginnen.

*Neue Skins*
Wir werden 4 neue Spielerskins freischalten. 2 Männliche und 2 Weibliche. Diese haben 4 unterschiedliche Skins.

*Clans*
Clans werden ein paar Tage nach dem 31 Oktober aktiviert. Ihr werdet die  Möglichkeit haben Clans zu erstellen, ihnen beizutreten, etwas in die  Clanbank zu legen oder anderen Usern etwas daraus zu geben. Ihr werdet  auch in der Lage sein Clan Mitglieder die sich um euch herum in der Welt  befinden zu sehen. Auch sind ihre Namen in der Playerliste makiert.

*Mehr Items*
Mehr Items, besonders "Bau Blöcke" wie Barrikaden, Mauern, usw. so wie ein par coole "improvisierte" Waffen die sehr leise sind.

Auch wird es eine Menge Bugfixes geben, und ein paar Perfomance Optimierungen usw.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Klingt doch Super


----------



## Fexzz (26. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt echt ein Global Inventory?! Wie genau darf man das verstehen? Ich spawn mit einem neuen Charakter, nachdem ich gestorben bin und kann mir dann direkt Sachen aus meinem globalen Inventar holen?


----------



## timetoremember (26. Oktober 2012)

Ja aber nur nach dem reviven deines Charakters oder wenn du in eine der momentan 2 Safezones gehst.


----------



## Fexzz (27. Oktober 2012)

Hm..das gefällt mir schonmal nicht =/ Safezones: Find ich gut, aber dieses Global Inventory..hm. Klingt mir sehr nach P2W. Naja, hab ja gottseidank 'nen Guest-Key und kann am 31. selbst mal ins Spiel reinschauen.

Wie isn die Community bisher so? Spielen da auch 99% der Leute einfach nur PvP?


----------



## timetoremember (27. Oktober 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Hm..das gefällt mir schonmal nicht =/ Safezones: Find ich gut, aber dieses Global Inventory..hm. Klingt mir sehr nach P2W. Naja, hab ja gottseidank 'nen Guest-Key und kann am 31. selbst mal ins Spiel reinschauen.
> 
> Wie isn die Community bisher so? Spielen da auch 99% der Leute einfach nur PvP?



Es gibt kein P2W! Man kann im Shop keine Waffen und co kaufen nur z.B. Nahrungsmittel und Bandagen. Das meiste im Shop kann man auch nur mit "Geld" bezahlen, dass man Ingame, durch töten von Zombies(die droppen Geld), bekommt. Also alles recht fair 

Momentan ist viel PVP angesagt da die Map recht klen ist und fast jeder das meiste davon gesehen hat. Nächste Woche wird sich das, durch das Update, aber ändern.


----------



## Fexzz (27. Oktober 2012)

timetoremember schrieb:


> Es gibt kein P2W! Man kann im Shop keine Waffen und co kaufen nur z.B. Nahrungsmittel und Bandagen. Das meiste im Shop kann man auch nur mit "Geld" bezahlen, dass man Ingame, durch töten von Zombies(die droppen Geld), bekommt. Also alles recht fair
> 
> Momentan ist viel PVP angesagt da die Map recht klen ist und fast jeder das meiste davon gesehen hat. Nächste Woche wird sich das, durch das Update, aber ändern.


 
Ah okay, das klingt ja schonmal besser. Dann bin ich mal gespannt, 4 Tage noch dann darf ich selbst mal gucken


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (27. Oktober 2012)

Wenns mich in den beiden tagen packt hol ich mir direkt danach die Legend subscription, wenn nicht - dann warte ich eben noch auf die DayZ standalone. In der Zwischenzeit werde ich bisschen BF3 zocken dass reicht dann auch


----------



## timetoremember (27. Oktober 2012)

Also packen wirds dich bestimmt weil es eben nicht sooo viel anders ist als DayZ.....die Frage wird nur sein, welches Spiel dir persönlich besser gefällt 

Mal noch ne Frage am Rande: Ist eigentlich schon ein Releasetermin für die DayZ Standalone bekannt?


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (27. Oktober 2012)

Laut Dean hall, muss es in diesem Jahr noch rauskommen


----------



## Kühler: (27. Oktober 2012)

Kleiner Einwurf: Weiß jemand ob es in WarZ auch Fahrzeuge geben wird ? Sowas wie z.B. Helis oder Jeeps, etc. ?


----------



## omega™ (27. Oktober 2012)

Nein, laut *FAQ*.


----------



## Nahkampfschaf (27. Oktober 2012)

Wieso nicht?



> Wird es Fahrzeuge geben und kann ich diese in meinen Rucksack packen?
> Ja und nein. Momentan ist nur bekannt, dass es Autos geben wird, welche aber an den jeweiligen Server gebunden sind,



Ich glaube nicht, daß er Fahrzeuge meinte, die du ein und auspacken kannst


----------



## Kühler: (27. Oktober 2012)

Eigentlich nicht


----------



## NOOKYN (28. Oktober 2012)

es soll später auch Autos geben, die so funktionieren wie in DayZ


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (28. Oktober 2012)

Das einzige was mich kritisch stimmt, ist dass die Welt sicher nicht so ausführlich und vorallem random sein wird wie in DayZ (Siehe Green-mountain, NWAF, Devils Castle) Heli Crash usw.


----------



## timetoremember (28. Oktober 2012)

Ja ich hoffe das sie das noch ändern. Bisher gibts dazu aber keine genaue Aussage....also abwarten und hoffen


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (28. Oktober 2012)

So erstmal 3 Arma II + OA keys für nen kumpel und mich klargemacht bis zur WarZ Beta  Bei 20€ konnte ich nicht nein sagen xD


----------



## timetoremember (28. Oktober 2012)

Ist ja schon fast geschenkt


----------



## matrix187 (29. Oktober 2012)

muss sagen bin sehr enttäuscht von the warz. wenn man in den foren sich alles durch liest wie dieses spiel doch gelobt wird aber dayz verachtet... ist halt los. wenn man schon kopiert wieso dann nicht die guten sachen? das es keine waffen mit echt geld zu kaufen gibt stimmt so auch nicht. keulen und baseballschläger kann man sich kaufen, monition, grossen rucksack wenn das mal kein kleiner vorteil gegen andere ist weiß ich es auch nicht. 
zu mal monition bis jetzt knapp ist. 
die texturen der bäume ist im jahr 2012 ein witz. ja bei spielen muss es nicht immer auf die grafik ankommen aber so was sollte dennoch nicht sein. 
auch wenn es eine alpha ist und mit der alpha mod von dayz verglichen wird, ist noch viel arbeit für warz angebracht. 
mit der standalone von dayz wird es für warz ziemlich schwer werden mitzuhalten. 
mich überzeugt es als dayz spieler leider nicht. vllt weil die erwartungen einfach höher waren und die versprechungen von warz auch mehr waren als bis jetzt umgesetzt wurde.


----------



## timetoremember (29. Oktober 2012)

matrix187 schrieb:


> muss sagen bin sehr enttäuscht von the warz. wenn man in den foren sich alles durch liest wie dieses spiel doch gelobt wird aber dayz verachtet... ist halt los. wenn man schon kopiert wieso dann nicht die guten sachen? das es keine waffen mit echt geld zu kaufen gibt stimmt so auch nicht. keulen und baseballschläger kann man sich kaufen, monition, grossen rucksack wenn das mal kein kleiner vorteil gegen andere ist weiß ich es auch nicht.
> zu mal monition bis jetzt knapp ist.
> die texturen der bäume ist im jahr 2012 ein witz. ja bei spielen muss es nicht immer auf die grafik ankommen aber so was sollte dennoch nicht sein.
> auch wenn es eine alpha ist und mit der alpha mod von dayz verglichen wird, ist noch viel arbeit für warz angebracht.
> ...


 
Wieso kopiert Du weißt schon das WarZ jetzt seit über einem Jahr in Entwicklung und schon ne ganze weile davor geplant war?!

Und das man sich Keulen und Baseballschläger kaufen kann.....naja ich sags mal so: Wer sich das Zeug kauft ist selbst Schuld. Sobald du die ersten Gebäude lootest findest du eine bessere Nahkampfwaffe.
Munition für Echtgeld gibt es nur für die SVD oder Pfeile für die Armbrust. Einzig mit dem Rucksack gebe ich dir recht. Jedoch findet sich auch schnell Ingame einen mit etwa dem selben Volumen.

Glaub mir ich hab schon viiiiiiiiiele Spieler erledigt die mit ihre gekauften Gimmicks rumgerannt sind und damit aussahen wie ein leuchtender Weihnachtsbaum.

Ein Texutrenupdate gibt es noch diese Woche. Zumal hier auch gesagt werden muss, dass DayZ an manchen Stellen auch recht unschön aussieht.
Und NEEEIIN ich bin kein Fanboy.....so wie ich mich kenne werde ich mir auch die DayZ Standalone besorgen.

Ich warte jetzt ersteinmal auf das Betarelease......da gibts ja so eineige Neuerungen

Und nochmal so nebenbei ist für mich der große Pluspunkt bei WarZ die deutlich ansehlicheren Animationen. Wenn ich da an die an Lags erinnernde Bewegungsweise der Zombies in DayZdenke
Da bist du mit ner Sniper in Cherno uns bist gezwungen einen Spieler zu erschießen, dann hast du 30Z's am Hals die in wirren Zickzackläufen auf dich zu bzw erst mal an dir vorbei rennen....da triffste ja nix


*Ups was hab ich denn hier gemacht 
Könnte ein Mod das bitte berichtigen.....hab mich anscheinend verklickt^^*


----------



## MonKAY (29. Oktober 2012)

Wer die Alpha gespielt hat und immernoch das Märchen von der langen Entwicklungszeit glaubt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.

Erste Aussage waren doch 2,5 Jahre Entwicklungszeit irrc.
Dann kam irgendwas mit die Idee war da vor 2 (oder 2,5?) Jahren, aber mal ehrlich wer braucht bitte von der ersten Idee bis zur ersten Zeile Code 1 (1,5) Jahr(e)?

Sollen sie es ruhig kopiert haben ist mir eigentlich egal nur die Art wie es dann vermarktet wird ist eigentlich Verarsche. Aber eigentlich auch egal, denn das Geld haben sie ja schon gemacht.


----------



## timetoremember (29. Oktober 2012)

Das selbe kannst du dann auch von Bf3 sagen. Da sind wir ja immernoch beim Beta Status und das nachdem das release schon ein Jahr her ist
Aber recht geben muss man dir trotzdem.
Aber wirklich schlechter als den Konkurrenten DayZ finde ich es bisher nicht


----------



## flasha (29. Oktober 2012)

timetoremember schrieb:


> Und nochmal so nebenbei ist für mich der große Pluspunkt bei WarZ die deutlich ansehlicheren Animationen. Wenn ich da an die an Lags erinnernde Bewegungsweise der Zombies in DayZdenke
> Da bist du mit ner Sniper in Cherno uns bist gezwungen einen Spieler zu erschießen, dann hast du 30Z's am Hals die in wirren Zickzackläufen auf dich zu bzw erst mal an dir vorbei rennen....da triffste ja nix



Das war wirklich nervig bei DayZ. Anderseits fand ich die Zombies dort irgendwie "besser" auch wenn sie "verbuggt" waren. Bei WarZ kleben sie entweden im Boden, sind unsichtbar oder man haut 10min mit der Taschenlampe auf den Kopf ein und nix passiert. Bekommt selber, wenn man Pech hat, aber 2-3 Hits und stirbt. DayZ war/ist für mich athmosphärischer. Liegt wahrscheinlich auch an der "realistischen" Map und der doch teilweise ansehnlichen Landschaft.

Hatte mich anfangs über das Inventar von WarZ gefreut. Drag&Drop...hurra...nix da! Das Inventar ist "Mumpitz". Munition landet im Rucksack und klaut "wichtigen" Stauraum. Das hat man bei DayZ besser gelöst, vorallem mit dem zusätzlichen Equipment (Messer, Streichhölzer...).


Übrigens: Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den gekauften Accounts und diesen "geschenkten" via FB Aktion? Gold Coins bekommt man bei den "kostenlosen" ja auch...eigentlich ein Witz oder?


----------



## Nahkampfschaf (29. Oktober 2012)

Man sollte bei dem ganzen nicht vergessen, daß die Alpha von War Z erst 1-2 Wochen läuft. Die von DayZ wie lange....?
Mir ist übrigens relativ egal wer hier zuerst ne Idee hatte, zuerst die Alpha, zeurst veröffentlicht, wie lange geplant... Die Spielebranche hat schon immer auf den Ideen anderer aufgebaut, Sachen verbessert, geändert (manchmal verschlechtert) usw usw. Ich spiel ganz einfach das Spiel, was mir selbst besser gefällt.
Momentan wird fast jeden Tag geupdated, für die knapp 20€ für die Pioneer Version hab ich bisher nix falsch gemacht. Bin mal gespannt was diese Woche kommt, soll ja ein recht großes Update folgen.


----------



## timetoremember (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich seh das ähnlich wie Nahkamofschaf. Für den Preis ist das Spiel bisher okay.
Und wenn die neuen Features, welche die Beta mit sich bringt, funktionieren und auch die Map vergrößert wird hat sich das Geld ja schon fast gelohnt.

@flasha
Soweit ich das verstanden habe gelten die verschenkten Accounts nur für die Beta.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (30. Oktober 2012)

Falls noch jemand einen Beta-Key hat dann bitte bei mir melden, ein Kumpel wollte es auch mal mit mir anspielen


----------



## Kühler: (31. Oktober 2012)

Habe es heute das erste Mal gespielt, und möchte euch nun mal die Sachen schildern die mir aufgefallen sind: Am Anfang ist es etwas komisch, so allein in der Wildnis, nur mit dem Nötigsten ausgestattet, was vielleicht daran lag, dass ich erst einmal allein gespielt habe. Bis man dann die ersten Dinge zum Überleben findet dauert es auch nicht lange. Bloß bis man die erste/n Waffe/n findet dauert es seine Zeit. Die kann dann schon den Tod bedeuten. Sonst finde ich das Spiel ganz gut, nicht zu viele Spieler die einen abschießen  und die Landschaft und das Design ist echt hübsch. 

Wegen den schwer zu findenden Waffen wollte ich gleich mal fragen, ob ihr gute Plätze findet um Waffen zu finden.


----------



## der-ritze (31. Oktober 2012)

Hat vl noch wer so ein Guest Key oder Beta?
Würd mich echt freuen!


----------



## timetoremember (31. Oktober 2012)

Kühler: schrieb:


> Wegen den schwer zu findenden Waffen wollte ich gleich mal fragen, ob ihr gute Plätze findet um Waffen zu finden.


 
Du findest Schusswaffen häufig in Einkaufszentren. Aber das ist auch eher random. Ich hab auch schin in normalen Häusern ne Shotgun gefunden.

Man braucht einfach etwas Glück Am besten gehst du auf einen relativ leeren Server (10Spieler oder so)


----------



## Wuerstlsebb (4. November 2012)

Die meisten Waffen hab ich bei den Heli crash sites gefunden. Oder am Airport.


----------



## Kühler: (4. November 2012)

Wo gibt es den ?


----------



## timetoremember (4. November 2012)

Ganz im Südwesten beim Airfield sind mehrere Helis. Ich hab da aber bisher nichts nützliches gefunden


----------



## Wuerstlsebb (4. November 2012)

Das letzte mal am Airport habe ich ne Sig Sauer, M4 Semi, M16 und ne Mossberg gefunden. In der statt beim Heli ne Saiga.


----------



## -Der Koch- (6. November 2012)

Dies würd ich gern mal Testen.. Key gibs anscheint nur noch zu kaufen? 
Oder hat jemand noch ein Gästekey ? 

Edit..vergesst den scheiß vorerst :p


----------



## Bier (9. November 2012)

Hab mir das Spiel grad gekauft, aber wie kann ich es runterladen bzw. starten?


----------



## Andrejews (9. November 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Hab mir das Spiel grad gekauft, aber wie kann ich es runterladen bzw. starten?



Du solltest eine Email erhalten haben, wo alles Notwendige drin steht.

Edit: WarZ Websetup


----------



## Bier (9. November 2012)

Ich hab nur ne e-mail erhalten, dass das Geld in den nächsten Tagen abgebucht wird.
Die e-mail ist aber auch von Webbilling, also nichts mit WarZ zu tun.


----------



## Kühler: (9. November 2012)

Home Page
Da lädst du dir den Client runter und gibst dann deinen Code und so da ein


----------



## Bier (9. November 2012)

Ja du bist lustig  Ich hab bis jetzt keinen Code bekommen -.-


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (9. November 2012)

Du musst den Code eingeben.






Warn Witz


----------



## Kühler: (9. November 2012)

Ich dachte, dass du meintest, dass du ja noch auf deinen Code wartest. Wenn ich das also falsch verstanden habe, Sorry dafür


----------



## Bier (9. November 2012)

Ja ich warte auf den Code bzw irgendeine bestätigung von The WarZ.
Oder ist das normal, dass man vllt ne Stunde oder länger warten muss?

Achja und hier (ganz unten) kann man ja seinen Status checken.
Bei mir kommt, dass meine e-mail Adresse nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## timetoremember (9. November 2012)

Hmmm mal den Support anschreiben. Hast ja schließlich ne Mail bekommen, dass das Geld abgebucht wird.
Kann natürlich auch sein dass du den Code erst bekommst, wenn das Geld bei denen eingegangen ist.
Ich hab halt per Onlinebanking bestellt da war das Geld sofort weg und der Code sofort da


----------



## Techki (9. November 2012)

Ich will mich nicht aufdrengen  aber hätte eventuell einer nen Guestkey zu vergeben ?.
Würde es gern Testen da  DayZ spiele , ob ich da bleiben soll oder zu WarZ gehen soll  
Bitte per PN


----------



## Bier (10. November 2012)

timetoremember schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm mal den Support anschreiben. Hast ja schließlich ne Mail bekommen, dass das Geld abgebucht wird.
> Kann natürlich auch sein dass du den Code erst bekommst, wenn das Geld bei denen eingegangen ist.
> Ich hab halt per Onlinebanking bestellt da war das Geld sofort weg und der Code sofort da



Ja ich warte einfach nochmal n bisschen


----------



## Techki (10. November 2012)

wie viel kostet es immoment und wo kann man es kaufen ? 

PS: Hatt jemand nen guestkey


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (10. November 2012)

Im startpost unten das 1. Bild, dort sind die Preise


----------



## Bier (10. November 2012)

Juhu ich hab den Code doch nochmal bekommen 
Nur jetzt das nächste Problem:
Ich seh fast nur Himmel. Auch auf dem Boden. Auf den Einstellungen Low, Medium und High seh ich sogar nur Himmel.
Grafiktreiber sind aktuell...


----------



## Techki (10. November 2012)

Doofe Idee : Neu Instalieren ?! xD


----------



## Bier (11. November 2012)

Techki schrieb:
			
		

> Doofe Idee : Neu Instalieren ?! xD



Bringt nichts


----------



## Dreamreader (11. November 2012)

Same here,

bei mir tut sich auch nichts, ausser auf ultra kann ich die welt bruchstückweise sehen. 
Wenn ich auf high, medium oder low stelle, habe ich nur noch himmel angezeigt bekommen und die Welt war nur noch ganz leicht tranzparent zu sehen.
Warz habe ich mittlerweile 2x neu installiert. Den GPU Treiber habe ich aktuell auf amd cat. 12.11.
Hat da einer nen Tipp??


----------



## ZeroX360 (11. November 2012)

Mal sehr eigenartig mit meiner Grünen hab ich keine Probleme.
Kumpel hat mit seinem Notebook ebenfalls keine Probleme ebenfalls grün.
Und mein Bruder hat die 6870 drinne und ebenfalls keine Probleme gehabt.
Wäre jetzt die Frage ob er den Aktuellen Treiber drauf hat. Glaube irgenwie nicht versuchs mal mit nem etwas älteren Treiber.
Werde mach später nachfragen. Ansonst viel Glück.

-------------------------------------------------------
Gerade mal geschaut Probier mal dies aus.


----------



## Dreamreader (11. November 2012)

hab auch ne sapphire 6870 drinne. Ich poste gleich mal pics zur Selbstanschauung ^^ 1x ultra und 1x low Einstellung.

Ich warte jetzt eh noch bis zum Weihnachtsgeld und dann gibts ne neue Graka.


----------



## ZeroX360 (11. November 2012)

Schau dir mal den Link an sieht genauso aus wie in deinen Bildern würde mich interessieren obs klappt.
Tippe aufjedenfall das der Treiber da irgendwo spinnt ansonst spiel ein bisschen bei den Einstellungen rum.


----------



## Dreamreader (11. November 2012)

öhm welcher link ^^


----------



## ZeroX360 (11. November 2012)

Es ist DIESER Link da. ^^
Das Blaue da. xD


----------



## Dreamreader (11. November 2012)

Super !!! 

hab alle Werte im Catalyst Center auf Standard gestellt und jetzt funzt es. Ist wohl mal wieder nen ATI Thema.

Vielen Dank dir 

Grüße


----------



## ZeroX360 (11. November 2012)

Keine Ursache.


----------



## Necrobutcher (12. November 2012)

Hi Leute,

dank des super Bezahlservice -.- hab ich das Spiel wohl versehentlich 2x gekauft. Ich gebe den 2. Key zum Originalpreis ab (falls ich den Kauf nicht stornieren kann). Bei Interesse melden!


----------



## Fexzz (12. November 2012)

Der Originalpreis ist?


----------



## -Der Koch- (12. November 2012)

*FNZ83-S6FR4-ERFW4-NZZNH-AC2MM*

*Damit irgendwer schauen kann wie kitchig das Game ist..-verstehe nicht ..es gibt auch sehr viel volle Server. Das eher das DayZ für Kinder hier. Achja..sorry..nicht angegriffen fühlen wegen meiner bösen Worte *
*Der Key ist echt..also nicht mich vollquacken, er geht nicht, wenn jemand schneller war *


----------



## Necrobutcher (13. November 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Der Originalpreis ist?


 
19,99 $. Keine Ahnung welchen Betrag ich vom Konto abgebucht bekomme wegen dem Wechselkurs, müssten aber um die 16,xx € sein.


----------



## winner961 (13. November 2012)

Necrobutcher schrieb:
			
		

> 19,99 $. Keine Ahnung welchen Betrag ich vom Konto abgebucht bekomme wegen dem Wechselkurs, müssten aber um die 16,xx € sein.



Necrobutcher ich würde den Key nehmen.


----------



## Bier (13. November 2012)

ZeroX360 schrieb:


> Es ist DIESER Link da. ^^
> Das Blaue da. xD


 Besten Dank jetzt gehts


----------



## riotmilch (16. November 2012)

Also ich find das Spiel für ne Alpha eigentlich recht gut, Atmosphäre ist top und Bugs? Klar, is ne Alpha lol
DayZ würde ich ja auch gerne mal anspielen, aber dazu müsste man es kaufen und hier hatte ich nen Guest Key.
Ich kann die Spiele also nur anhand der Videos und vom Spielen von War Z her vergleichen und finde War Z um einiges Atmosphärischer.
Die verlassenen Städte, was so richtig nach Endzeit aussieht und nicht so steril daher kommt.
Das wirkt in Day Z doch alles irgendwie.. steril will ich meinen.
Ich bin auf das Stan Alone von Day Z gespannt, vielleicht wird das grafisch ein wenig atmosphärischer.
Aber wer weis wie lange das noch dauert, ich werde mir nächste Woche erst mal mit nem Kumpel War Z kaufen.
Leider spielen die meisten Kumpels Day Z


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (16. November 2012)

Habe beides gespielt, glaubs mir die Atmosphäre ist viel besser in DayZ. Jeder Wald sieht anders aus und es gibt ne menge Points of Intrest (Z.b. Cap Golova / ATV-Berg / NWAF usw.) Die küste kannst du mit der Region hinter dem NWAF nicht mehr vergleichen. Dann kommen plötzlich Sägewerke mittem im Wald usw


----------



## Jvooy (16. November 2012)

...

Wie viele Maps gibt es in Day Z und in WarZ ? Genau...

Zudem ist dasd atmosphärische Feeling für jedermann anders. Bei mir war DayZ ebenfalls gut, jedoch alles zu langweilig. Zudem das mit den Zombies ist seltsam.Thema Hitboxen.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (16. November 2012)

Gibt in DayZ rund 7 Maps, die bekannteste (Chernarus) umfasst 225 km². Das ist viel mehr als in WarZ mein lieber. Und das alles auf einer Map. Ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Learcor (16. November 2012)

Hat rein zufällig noch jemand ein 48h-Key übrig?


----------



## omega™ (17. November 2012)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Gibt in DayZ rund 7 Maps, die bekannteste (Chernarus) umfasst 225 km². Das ist viel mehr als in WarZ mein lieber. Und das alles auf einer Map. Ist aber nur meine Meinung.



Das sind Arma 2 Maps und keine DayZ Only Maps.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (17. November 2012)

Falsch, sind DayZ maps.

Map - DayZ Wiki, unten stehts.

Chernarus ist aber eine ARMA II Map, da bin ich mir zu 90% sicher - nur leicht verändert.


----------



## omega™ (17. November 2012)

Lingor Island ist eine Arma II Map von icebreakr.

*Lingor Island released*(23.11.2010)
*Jungle Wars: Island of Lingor*(Bohemia Interactive Forum)
*icebreakr's Homepage*

Takistan ist auch eine offizielle Arma II Map, wie man deiner Quelle auch entnehmen kann, wenn man mal den Hyperlink zur Map anklickt!
Utes ist auch eine offizielle BIS Map die im Grundspiel vorhanden ist.
Zargabad gehört zu dem Addon bzw. eigenständigen Standalone Arma II Operation Arrowhead.
Fallujah ist auch eine Arma II Map die von shezan74 erstellt wurde.

*Fallujah by Shezan74*
*Fallujah 1.0*(Bohemia Interactive Forum)

Und zu guter Letzt Island of Panthera ist auch eine Map von icebreakr aus dem Jahre 2009.

Zudem sind die Maps außer Chenarus alle unoffizielle DayZ Maps


----------



## nervensaege (19. November 2012)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> dank des super Bezahlservice -.- hab ich das Spiel wohl versehentlich 2x gekauft. Ich gebe den 2. Key zum Originalpreis ab (falls ich den Kauf nicht stornieren kann). Bei Interesse melden!


 
Ist der key noch zu habem ?


----------



## Jvooy (19. November 2012)

Ankündgung:



> 2 new maps confirmed, California wich is already in the works and New York in pre-production
> New Your will be mostly Urban enviroment
> California 4x bigger than colorado map.
> Vehicles confirmed.
> ...




Zudem wollte ich auf die Mapanzahl anspielen!

WarZ: 1
DayZ: viele


----------



## riotmilch (22. November 2012)

The War Z kostet atm nur atm 15$ in der Survivor Edition.
Habs mir für das Geld geholt


----------



## Aer0 (22. November 2012)

warz hat ein schlechteres inventar system schlechte unrealistische animationen,warum mögen alle den raubkopierten dreck so gerne?das könnte eine art cod schooter mit zombies sein.


----------



## Fexzz (22. November 2012)

Danke für Ihre äußerst objektive Meinung. Sie dürfen diese nun zu Papier bringen und sie in die Abteilung für Papierzerkleinerungen- und Entsorgungen geben. Vielen Dank für Ihre Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## timetoremember (22. November 2012)

Aer0 schrieb:


> warz hat ein schlechteres inventar system schlechte unrealistische animationen,warum mögen alle den raubkopierten dreck so gerne?das könnte eine art cod schooter mit zombies sein.


 
Nicht begründetes rumgehate kannst du dir hier sparen. Das will keiner lesen! 

Kannst gere Kritik äußern aber dann bitte mit Begründung und sachlich......


----------



## Aer0 (22. November 2012)

kanst auch direkt sagen du wilst hier keine kritik haben


----------



## Fexzz (22. November 2012)

Niemand hat was gegen Kritik. Aber was du hier geäußert hast war keine Kritik, sondern einfach nur sinnloses, unbegründetes Haten. Erklär doch mal ganz ordentlich was dein Problem mit dem Spiel ist und fertig.

Dann erhälst du auch gescheite Antworten...


----------



## timetoremember (22. November 2012)

Zudem wurde das Spiel hier schon an einigen Stellen kritisiert was du ,wenn du dir die Mühe gemacht hättest die anderen Seiten hier durchzulesen, gemerkt hättest


----------



## Jvooy (22. November 2012)

Zudem hat das SPiel im Moment halt noch seine Schwächen, aber es hat auch logischerweise schon gute Stärken. Zudem bemüht sich der Publisher allerlei einzubauen.


Solche Kommentare wie du sie postest sind wirklich unnötig.


Grüße


----------



## riotmilch (22. November 2012)

Also ich persönlich finde WarZ zugänglicher als DayZ.
Hab mir Arma2 extra am Montag gekauft (und nun bei Steam so günstig -.-) um DayZ spielen zu können, weil das ein paar Kumpels spielen.
Aber ich komme da irgendwie gar nicht klar. Die Steuerung ist für mich einfach viel zu ungenau, was aber bestimmt an der Simulation liegt, die Arma2/DayZ zu grunde liegt.
Mir gefällt das Arcardige von WarZ einfach atm besser, leider spielt es keiner meiner Kumpels.
Also muss ich den einsamen Wolf miemen


----------



## timetoremember (22. November 2012)

riotmilch schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich finde WarZ zugänglicher als DayZ.
> Hab mir Arma2 extra am Montag gekauft (und nun bei Steam so günstig -.-) um DayZ spielen zu können, weil das ein paar Kumpels spielen.
> Aber ich komme da irgendwie gar nicht klar. Die Steuerung ist für mich einfach viel zu ungenau, was aber bestimmt an der Simulation liegt, die Arma2/DayZ zu grunde liegt.
> Mir gefällt das Arcardige von WarZ einfach atm besser, leider spielt es keiner meiner Kumpels.
> Also muss ich den einsamen Wolf miemen


 Muss ja nicht so bleiben 
Wenn du willst kannst du mich ja bei Skype adden (schreib mir einfach ne pn dann schick ich dir meinen Skype Nick) dann können wir mal zusammen losziehen


----------



## godfather22 (22. November 2012)

hi, ich check gerade nicht, wo der unterschied zwischen den Packages die man kaufen kann ist. Kann mich da jmd erleuchten?
Hab auch schon mal DayZ angespielt hat mir aber nicht besonders gefallen... Finde ich viel zu schwer und ist auch manchmal ein bisschen langweilig, wenn man noch keine richtigen waffen hat. Ist WarZ da anders?


----------



## timetoremember (22. November 2012)

Mittlerweile richt das Survivor! Außer du bist scharf auf die Guestkeys oder willst dir irgendwelche Hüte im Shop kaufen. 
Oder natürlich du willst einen Monat nen Strongholdserver umsonst mieten.....
Wenn ichs mir nochmal kaufen müsste würde ich auch die Survivor holen Heute und Morgen nur 12€

Im Gegensatz zu DayZ ist WarZ weitaus Actionlastiger. Alles geht etwas schneller und weniger taktisch. 
Langweilig ists momentan in WarZ nicht....meine Lebensspanne beträgt in der Regel 2-3 Stunden  wenn ich nicht gerade mit 5-6 anderen unterwegs bin....


----------



## godfather22 (22. November 2012)

gibt es irgendeine besondere Seite, auf der man das in Dland kauft oder einfach über die von mir verlinkte Seite?


----------



## timetoremember (22. November 2012)

Ähm es gibt sowas wie Drittanbieter aber da wird zur Vorsicht geraten....am besten über die Homepage bestellen, da kannste bei den meisten Banken auch per Bankeinzug oder was auch immer (gibt da echt tausend Möglichkeiten) bequem und sicher bezahlen


----------



## Fexzz (22. November 2012)

Fuuuuck. Ich würds kaufen, aber hab nurnoch 5€ aufm Konto :|| Dabei kommt übermorgen mein Gehalt...gnarrrr wie kacke >,< 30€ will ich dann doch nicht ausgeben dafür :/


----------



## riotmilch (22. November 2012)

Vielleicht haste Glück und es kostet danach doch wieder 19$, so viel hat es zu mindestens die ganze Zeit gekostet.

@timetoremember
Ich hab kein Skype ^^
Gibts hier nen Server, wo die PCGH Comm spielt?


----------



## timetoremember (22. November 2012)

@Fexzz 
Sind nicht ganz 30€ eher 26 

@riotmilch
Da noch so wenige hier im Forum WarZ spielen gibts sowas leider nicht.....jeder für sich oder eben ein paar die sich zusammenschließen(wobei letzteres etwas mehr Spaß macht und man zumindest etwas länger lebt)
Da es keinen ingame-voicechat bieten sich Skype oder Teamspeak an. Denn ingame lässt sich sonst mehr schlecht als recht kommunizieren.
Ich erlebs immer wieder, dass sich 2 Leute treffen wollen und dann im Chat den Ort des Treffpunkts erwähnen......etwa 5-10 minuten später sind sie tot


----------



## winner961 (22. November 2012)

timetoremember schrieb:
			
		

> @Fexzz
> Sind nicht ganz 30€ eher 26
> 
> @riotmilch
> ...



Es gibt einen Pcgh teamspeak einfach mal suchen. 

Ich überlege es mit auch es zu holen doch bei uns in der Nähe gibt es keine Paysafecards.


----------



## Volcom (22. November 2012)

für 11 Euro muss ich auch zugreifen, das gehts aufjedenfall klar.


----------



## Fexzz (22. November 2012)

Hier stand was verbotenes!


----------



## winner961 (22. November 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:
			
		

> Falls jemand zufällig 2 Keys kauft: Morgen nehm ich euch gerne einen ab...



Wenn jemand einen Key mehr kauft würde ich den gerne abnehmen einfach ne PN an mich


----------



## timetoremember (22. November 2012)

winner961 schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Pcgh teamspeak einfach mal suchen.
> 
> Ich überlege es mit auch es zu holen doch bei uns in der Nähe gibt es keine Paysafecards.



Er meinte glaube ich ob es einen Server im Spiel gibt auf dem die Jungs und Mädels hier aus dem Forum spielen und den gibt es nicht.
Das es den TS Server gibt weiß ich 

Hast du keine Tankstelle oder Einkaufszentrum bei dir in der Nähe? Mittlerweile hat doch fast jeder Laden Paysafecards.....außer du wohnst irgendwo in der Walachei


----------



## winner961 (22. November 2012)

timetoremember schrieb:
			
		

> Er meinte glaube ich ob es einen Server im Spiel gibt auf dem die Jungs und Mädels hier aus dem Forum spielen und den gibt es nicht.
> Das es den TS Server gibt weiß ich
> 
> Hast du keine Tankstelle oder Einkaufszentrum bei dir in der Nähe? Mittlerweile hat doch fast jeder Laden Paysafecards.....außer du wohnst irgendwo in der Walachei



Ich wohne in der wahlachei 

Es gibt keinen gottverdammten Laden der sie verkauft


----------



## Fexzz (23. November 2012)

Yes yes yes. Geld ist aufm Konto und das Angebot läuft noch! Direkt für 12,02€ gesichert. Niiiiice!


----------



## timetoremember (23. November 2012)

Sauber 

Bei dem Preis kann man echt nicht viel verkehrt machen.
*

Es gibt übrigens nächsten Dienstag einen neuen Patch 

1. Das Clan Feature wird integriert 
2. 2 neue weibliche Charaktere
3. Colorado wird komplett offen und zugänglicher sein
4. Bug fixes
5. Barrikaden werden nun funktionieren
6. Chatfilter (Schimpfwörter etc werden ausgefiltert)*


----------



## Fexzz (23. November 2012)

timetoremember schrieb:


> Sauber
> 
> Bei dem Preis kann man echt nicht viel verkehrt machen.
> *
> ...


 
Kling gut! 

Ist das mit dem cheaten eigentlich besser geworden mittlerweile?


----------



## timetoremember (23. November 2012)

Naja die letzten 2 Tage hab ich keinen mehr getroffen^^ Vielleicht wirds denen langsam langweilig


----------



## Volcom (23. November 2012)

edit: doppelpost


----------



## Volcom (23. November 2012)

In den News steht das wieder fleißig gebannt wurde.




winner961 schrieb:


> Ich wohne in der wahlachei
> 
> Es gibt keinen gottverdammten Laden der sie verkauft


 
Und Onlineüberweisung usw.?


----------



## winner961 (23. November 2012)

Volcom schrieb:
			
		

> In den News steht das wieder fleißig gebannt wurde.
> 
> Und Onlineüberweisung usw.?



Hab ich nett hab jetzt einen Laden gefunden und hole morgen eine Karte reichen 25€?


----------



## timetoremember (23. November 2012)

25€ sollten reichen.


----------



## Sickpuppy (23. November 2012)

Is wird immer schlimmer mit den Serverhoppern und Campern...furchtbar


----------



## timetoremember (23. November 2012)

Ja das mit den Serverhoppern ist ein ganz anders Problem......die farmen ständig das Airfield ab 
Deshalb ist der Süden auch momentan für mich gestorben...

Letztens erst mit nem Kumpel auf nem Server gewesen und hatten 5-6 Leute am Airfield gesehen. Plötzlich "Bumm" und mein Kollege war tot: Sniper. Ich hab mich dann erstmal aus Panik ausgeloggt und auf den nächsten Server (der Kollege hatte auch noch nem Char in der Nähe also kein Problem. Aber kaum hab ich (zu dem Zeitpunkt noch alleine) den ersten Heli gelootet da machts "Bumm" und ich bin tot. An sich ist das ja kein Problem(war ja auch blöd schon alleine loszurennen).....aber das war haargenau der selbe Kerl der meinen Kollegen auf dem vorigen Server abgeknallt hat 

Was soll so ne Sch***e??!! Blöde Serverhopper

Da braucht man sich auch nicht mehr wundern woher die die ganzen Waffen-Attachments und Sniper und weiß der Geier was noch alles haben. Wenn du denen mal bei nem gemütlichen Spaziergang in Clearview begegnest haste keine Chance


----------



## Sickpuppy (24. November 2012)

Das Serverhopping gehört ja mittlerweile als Spielelement dazu. 
Selbst wir, als Clan machen das teilweise, weil es uns "gezeigt" wurde.
2 Leute im TS, Spieler ausgemacht, einer scoutet das Opfer, der andere loggt auf nen leeren Server und begibt sich, unter Anleitung des verbleibenen TSmitspieler, in eine günstige Position, loggt wieder auf den Server des Opfers. Headshot -> loot...danke 

Assig, aber so läuft das fast immer ab.


----------



## ZeroX360 (24. November 2012)

Wenn alle anderen sich von der Klippe stürzen machste das dann auch?
Also dieses serverhoppen und ausloggen mach ich nicht. Wenn ich sterbe soll wird das ein Grund haben.
Und Spielmechanik ausnutzen ist wohl das letzte.

Ich hoffe die binden die Charakter an die Server zumindest für ne Gewisse kurze Zeitspanne 15-30mins nach dem ausloggen.
Das wäre zumindest ne Lösung


----------



## Fexzz (24. November 2012)

ZeroX360 schrieb:


> Wenn alle anderen sich von der Klippe stürzen machste das dann auch?
> Also dieses serverhoppen und ausloggen mach ich nicht. Wenn ich sterbe soll wird das ein Grund haben.
> Und Spielmechanik ausnutzen ist wohl das letzte.
> 
> ...


 
Joal, das an das Server binden hab ich bei Day Z auch schon immer gepredigt. Versteh nicht, wieso das nicht umgesetzt wird. Serverhopping macht den kompletten Sinn des Spieles kaputt.


----------



## timetoremember (25. November 2012)

Ja und mittlerweile ist es fast schlimmer als mit den cheatern....
Ich meine ich spiele wirklich nicht gerade selten WarZ aber ich habe werder eine Sniper noch Attachments gefunden (bis auf einen Foregrip) und dann gibts leute die rennen mit verschiedenen Scopes und Schalldämpfern  und 5 verschiedenen Waffen durch die Gegend
Ich freu mich dan gerade mal wenn ich wieder ne Ak74 gefunden hab und hab dann doch keine Chance wenn 5 voll ausgestattete Banditen mich gespottet haben

Ich hoffe die machen mal was dagegen. Vielleicht wirds nach dem Wipe etwas besser.


----------



## Andrejews (25. November 2012)

Hab noch nen Test-Key zu vergeben.
-> PN.  ;)


----------



## Volcom (27. November 2012)

Ich hab es mir kürzlich für 11 Euro geholt und ein wenig angetestet. Ansich kommt leider keine so dichte Stimmung zu stande wie bei DayZ jedoch gefällt mir der wesentlich flüssigere Spiellauf. Keine bessere oder schlechtere Kopie von DayZ sondern eher eine sehr gute alternative. Leider hatte ich mit ein Bugs zu kämpfen wobei dies in DayZ ähnlich ist. 

Ich werd meinen Account jetzt erstmal zur Seite Packen und mir das ganze in ein paar Wochen/ zur Final richtig geben  Gerade weil es soviel Spass macht möchte ich es mir vorerst noch aufheben


----------



## Stevii (28. November 2012)

Ist das hier eigentlich schon bekannt? 

http://www.rhinocrunch.com/forum/ge...d-such/82-hey-rhino-you-were-right-about-warz


----------



## Sickpuppy (28. November 2012)

Nach dem Patch gestern, kann man nun auch Clans erstellen...hehe wenn das nur kein IngameGeld kosten würde  FAILED

@Volcom: ein paar Wochen bis zur Final? Mach mal ein paar Monate raus... es ist bekannt, dass für August 2013 immer noch Spielinhalte hinzukommen.


----------



## Jvooy (29. November 2012)

Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Nach dem Patch gestern, kann man nun auch Clans erstellen...hehe wenn das nur kein IngameGeld kosten würde  FAILED
> 
> @Volcom: ein paar Wochen bis zur Final? Mach mal ein paar Monate raus... es ist bekannt, dass für August 2013 immer noch Spielinhalte hinzukommen.



Mal wieder einer von der Sorte -.- ...

1. Clans erstellen ist kostenlos!
2. Ein Spiel kann doch released sein und trotzdem weiterhin gepatcht werden oder? Siehe GW2 etc.


----------



## Sickpuppy (29. November 2012)

Jvooy schrieb:


> Mal wieder einer von der Sorte -.- ...
> 
> 1. Clans erstellen ist kostenlos!
> 2. Ein Spiel kann doch released sein und trotzdem weiterhin gepatcht werden oder? Siehe GW2 etc.



Ohhh, muttu ma gucken zu welcher Uhrzeit ich datt geschrieben habe, Hasi.
Da wars nämlich noch so. JETZT ist es so, dass man, auch mit Survivalkit, nach 20 Std Spieltzeit mit einem Char, mit diesem auch einen Clan erstellen kann.

Dann zu 2. : Er sprach von einer FINAL...mehr muss ich gar nicht sagen. (es geht wohl auch anders siehe Betafield3 zu Anfang)


----------



## Fexzz (29. November 2012)

Also wenn das, was in dem Link steht, stimmt, dann bereue ich sogar den 12€ Kauf.

Dass es ein billiger Port von War Inc ist, war mir schon klar ... aber .. naja. Mal schauen.


----------



## timetoremember (29. November 2012)

Ja und dann ist auch DayZ ein billiger Port von Arma2......Leute ist doch vollkommen egal solange das Spiel besser gemacht wird. 
Das dauert bei WarZ zwar ziemlich lange bis die mal was auf die Reihe bekommen aber es passiert immerhin was.
Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass das bei der DayZ Standalone besser und vor allem schneller funktioniert


----------



## Volcom (1. Dezember 2012)

Sickpuppy schrieb:


> @Volcom: ein paar Wochen bis zur Final? Mach mal ein paar Monate raus... es ist bekannt, dass für August 2013 immer noch Spielinhalte hinzukommen.


 

Ich meine eher das ichs in ein paar Wochen wieder anspiele oder spätestens zur Final. 



timetoremember: Ehrlich gesagt bezweiflich ich das irgendwie. Grad wieder die sachen mit Leitern hoch/runter klettern usw... ich bin gespannt wie die das gelöst haben. Aber soviel Änderungen zur Alpha erwarte ich nicht - ausser vieleicht die Bugs. Aber schon die patches bei der Alphaversion von DayZ hab ich persönlich gemerkt das manche Sachen behoben werden - dafür andere verbockt. Dementsprechend habe ich bedenken das die Standalone ähnliche Wege geht. Aber mal schaun.


----------



## timetoremember (1. Dezember 2012)

Volcom schrieb:


> timetoremember: Ehrlich gesagt bezweiflich ich das irgendwie. Grad wieder die sachen mit Leitern hoch/runter klettern usw... ich bin gespannt wie die das gelöst haben. Aber soviel Änderungen zur Alpha erwarte ich nicht - ausser vieleicht die Bugs. Aber schon die patches bei der Alphaversion von DayZ hab ich persönlich gemerkt das manche Sachen behoben werden - dafür andere verbockt. Dementsprechend habe ich bedenken das die Standalone ähnliche Wege geht. Aber mal schaun.



Das beste hoffen das schlimmste erwarten


----------



## Stern1710 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ist schon mal jemanden aufgefallen, dass WarZ aus dem SteamStore entfernt wurde, da es Werbeversprechen nicht einhällt.


----------



## riotmilch (27. Dezember 2012)

Alter Hut


----------



## Robonator (27. Dezember 2012)

Habe soeben eine interessante Mail von Hammerpoint bekommen...



> Dear fellow Survivors,
> 
> It has now been more than two months since we launched public access to The War Z. We’ve definitely had our ups and downs, and I thought that this Holiday break was the right time for me to try to step back a little and think about our journey since it started. This may be a little long, but I would appreciate if you could stay with me for a few minutes as I try to go over the highlights of the game as well as some of the hurdles and controversies, how we have addressed that and what our plans are.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeroX360 (27. Dezember 2012)

Jopp die habe ich ebenfalls.
Und ehrlich gesagt noch nicht gelesen gehabt werds gleich noch nachholen.


----------

